# Klasse für DNS Anfragen



## Icewind (16. Jan 2005)

Hallo alle zusammen.
Ich suche eine Klasse mit der ich DNS Lookups machen kann.

danke, Icewind


----------



## Grizzly (17. Jan 2005)

Schau Dir mal die Klasse InetAddress an.


----------



## Icewind (17. Jan 2005)

naja das ist nicht das was ich wollte ...
mein problem ist das ich die mail Exchange adresse einer domain bekommen will und das geht per DNS...

allerdings habe ich jetzt beschlossen ich werde das selber implementieren...


----------



## Grizzly (18. Jan 2005)

Was verstehst Du unter einem DNS Lookup? Ich würde darunter verstehen, dass Du zu einer Domain die IP Adresse haben möchtest. Oder zu einer IP Adresse die Domain. Und genau das kann man mit der Klasse InetAddress realisieren. Oder habe ich die Frage falsch verstanden? :bahnhof:


----------



## Icewind (18. Jan 2005)

naja ja damit hast du auch recht hab die frage etwas falsch gestellt....

naja ich suche eine klasse mit der man verschiedene DNS anfragen stellen kann....
nicht nur zu einer Domain die IP sondernd auch wie erwähnt zu einer Domain die Mail Exchange adresse...

bzw gibts eine möglichkeit in java den DNS der im Moment eingestellt ist herauszufinden...


----------



## Bleiglanz (18. Jan 2005)

http://jakarta.apache.org/commons/net/

hat ein WHOIS dabei, musst allerdings die query syntax kennen

```
whois.connect(WhoisClient.DEFAULT_HOST);
      System.out.println(whois.query("java-forum.org"));
      whois.disconnect();
```


----------



## Icewind (18. Jan 2005)

naja ein da bekomm ich auch nur die IP und nicht die IP bzw domain des Mail Exchange Servers...


----------



## Grizzly (18. Jan 2005)

Icewind hat gesagt.:
			
		

> naja ein da bekomm ich auch nur die IP und nicht die IP bzw domain des Mail Exchange Servers...



Du willst den Exchange Server einer beliebigen Domain? Verstehe ich jetzt nicht. Nicht jede Domain zeigt auf einen Server, auf dem Exchange läuft. Könntest Du das vielleicht anhand eines Beispiel zeigen, wie Du das meinst?


----------



## Bleiglanz (18. Jan 2005)

er meint die MX records


----------



## Grizzly (18. Jan 2005)

Bleiglanz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> er meint die MX records


Achso. Ich war in Gedanken die ganzen Zeit beim Microsoft Exchange Server und hab' mich deswegen etwas gewundert.


----------



## Grizzly (18. Jan 2005)

Sodele, da mich das gereizt hat, habe ich mal eine Lösung gebastelt. Und zwar funktioniert das ganze über JNDI. Das ist bei Java Standard Edition dabei. Du musst also nicht einmal zusätzliche Bibliotheken installieren bzw. benutzen.

```
import java.util.Enumeration;
import java.util.Hashtable;

import javax.naming.Context;
import javax.naming.directory.Attribute;
import javax.naming.directory.Attributes;
import javax.naming.directory.InitialDirContext;

public class Lookup {

	public static void main(final String[] args) {
		try {
			Hashtable env = new Hashtable();
			InitialDirContext ctx;
			Attributes attributes;
			Enumeration enum;
			Attribute attr;
			
			env.put(Context.INITIAL_CONTEXT_FACTORY, "com.sun.jndi.dns.DnsContextFactory");
			ctx = new InitialDirContext(env);
			
			attributes = ctx.getAttributes("heise.de", new String[] {"MX"});
			enum = attributes.getAll();
			while (enum.hasMoreElements()) {
				attr = (Attribute) enum.nextElement();
				System.out.println(attr.getID() + " : " + attr.get());
			}
		} catch (Throwable t) {
			t.printStackTrace(System.err);
		}
	}
}
```
Die Ausgabe sieht bei mir wie folgt aus:


			
				Konsole hat gesagt.:
			
		

> MX : 10 relay.heise.de.


Ich hoffe, dass das Dir weiterhilft.


----------



## Icewind (19. Jan 2005)

ok danke  werds mir mal anschaun... hm sowas muss man wissen....
nochmals danke


----------



## Gast (5. Jul 2006)

MailExchangeserver.. mmh was hat der bloss damit vor 

Na ja, die funktionen von InetAdress sind schon supi, nur der Fussweg bring mehr, wenn man nämlich ein dnslookup(whois) direkt beim domainverwalter (de=denic) anfragt bekommt man auch die den namen jenes Menschen der diese Seite angemeldet hat und auch  
oftmal email und tel....
Gibt es dafür auch schon Funktionen, oder geht das nur zu Fuss?
Würde mich interressieren..

Danke


----------



## AlArenal (5. Jul 2006)

Die DENIC und der Datenschutz. Auch so ein leidiges Thema..


----------



## Gast (5. Jul 2006)

obiges Bsp für mxLookup funzt schonmal super, nur das man nicht alle aufeinmal bekommt, sondern eben mit jedem Aufruf einen bzw. einen anderen...

Kann man das noch ändern?


----------

